# تطور السيارات بالعالم



## محمود مشيمش (6 مارس 2011)

تاريخ تطور السيارات بالعالم.​


مرت صناعة السيارات منذ اختراعها بمراحل عدة ، وتطورت في العقود الأخيرة تطورا عظيماً، وأصبحت اليوم تلعب دورا مهماً في الاقتصاد، وكانت السيارات تسير عن طريق القوة العضلية أو حيوانات الجر إلى أن اخترع العالم الإنكليزي جيمس واط الآلة البخارية عام 1768م.​ 
وقد مكّن هذا الاختراع من تحريك السيارات آليا فكان العالم الإنكليزي ستيفنسون أول من قام بتركيب الآلة البخارية في عربة نقل وتشغيل أول خط حديدي في إنكلترا سنة 1825م، وبدأ بذلك عصر جديد في هندسة المواصلات. 
وافتتح في ألمانيا أول خط حديدي في عام 1835م وذلك بين مدينتي نورنبرغ و فيرت. وأثبتت الآلة البخارية صلاحيتها في تشغيل السكك الحديد ولكنها كانت ثقيلة جداً بالنسبة لعربات الطرق، فضلاً عن أنها كانت تحتاج إلى زمن طويل كي تسخن ، ونظراً لتلك الأسباب لم يُنتج إلا عدد قليل من مركبات الطرق المدارة بالبخار.​ 


اخترع العالم الفرنسي لينوار عام 1860م أول محرك احتراق داخلي واستخدم غاز الاستصباح لإدارته. وقد اقتصر هذا المحرك على الأنواع الثابتة المربوطة بشبكة الغاز كما أنه كان يعمل بطريقة غير اقتصادية وبالرغم من ذلك فإن العالم لينوار وضع باختراعه هذا الأساس لمحركات الاحتراق الداخلي الحالية. 
وأول سيارة من صنع هنري فورد سنة 1896تطورت السيارات في ألمانيا حيث اخترع نيكولاس أوجست أوتو سنة 1876م محرك الاحتراق الداخلي رباعي الأشواط ولقد كان هذا المحرك أقل وزناً وأكبر سرعة وأعظم قدرة. وفي سنة 1882م بدأ كوتليب دايملر و فيلهلم مايباخ – اللذان كانا يعملان مع أوتو في مصنع دويتس لمحركات الغاز – في صناعة أول محرك صغير يعمل بالبنزين ، وقد تم هذا في كانشتات إحدى ضواحي مدينة شتوتغارت.​ 



كوتليب دايملر



حصل دايملر على براءة اختراع محرك بنزين بأسطوانة أفقية وبرأس أسطوانية متوهجة للإشعال وبلغت سرعته 900 دورة في الدقيقة واعتبر بذلك أول محرك سريع في العالم وكان التحكم في الغاز يتم عن طريق صمامات ينظم حركتها عمود حدبات (كامات).​



كارل بنز



وفي سنة 1885م صنع كارل بنز أول سيارة في العالم في مدينة مانهايم – وكان إشعال الوقود في المحرك يتم كهربائياً ، وقد بلغت قدرته (1/2 kW). وقد ساعد تصميم السيارة بثلاث عجلات على تصميم وصنع جهاز توجيه بسيط التركيب​



. وصنعت أول سيارة طراز بنز - عام 1885م وتعد أول سيارة أمكن استخدامها عملياً وفي سنة 1885م تمكن دايملر من إنتاج أول دراجة نارية في العالم.​



وفي سنة 1886م صنع دايملر أول سيارة بأربع عجلات، وركب المحرك في عربة كالتي يجرها الخيول بعد تعديلها.​





محرك الديزل​


وفي سنة 1893م حصل رودلف ديزل على براءة اختراع محرك ذي إشعال ذاتي وهو المسمى بمحرك ديزل. 
وفي سنة 1897م استطاع ديزل بعد تجارب استمرت سنوات طوال من إدارة (تشغيل) محركه،​



وبدأ أبناء آدم أوبل بإنتاج السيارات في مدينة روسلسهايم سنة 1898م. 
وفي سنة1900م وصل تطور السيارة إلى شكلها النمطي الحالي ، فالمحرك موضوع في الجزء الأمامي للمركبة ويوجد أمام المحرك المشع (الرادييتر) المصنوع على شكل شبيه بخلايا النحل ومعه المروحة. ورفع عدد الأسطوانات إلى أربع كما تم استبدال طريقة السيور في نقل الحركة بصندوق تروس بأربع سرعات أمامية وسرعة واحدة خلفيه أما العجلات المملوءة بالهواء المضغوط فقد بدأ استخدامها منذ عام 1898م. وبجانب ذلك كان قد تم اختراع المكربن (الكاربيريتور) ذو المنافث الرشاشة. أما في سنة 1901م أنتجت أول سيارة مرسيدس التي سميت باسم ابنة أحد التجار النمساويين (يللينيك) بمصنع دايملر بإشراف مايباخ، لقد أحرزت هذه السيارة التي بلغت قدرتها 26 kW نجاحاً كبيراً، ومنذ ذلك الحين احتفظت شركة دايملر باسم مرسيدس وأطلقته على كل أنواع السيارات التي أنتجتها.​


تطور السيارات في فرنسا



في سنة 1887م عرض بنز سياراته في فرنسا ثم بدأ توريد أعداد كبيرة منها في السنوات اللاحقة. وفي 1889م أقام دايملر معرضا في فرنسا ثم باع براءة الاختراع إلى بانهارد وليفاسور، وكانت هذه بداية صناعة السيارات الفرنسية التي ما لبثت أن أصابت ازدهاراً سريعاً. 
وظلت باريس تسيطر على سوق السيارات لفترة طويلة. ومنذ ذلك الحين بدأ تداول الكلمات الفرنسية التي صاحبت السيارات في أنحاء كثيرة مثل كلمة شوفير (سائق) وشاسيه (إطار معدني) وليموزين (سيارة خاصة مغلقة السقف) وكاروسيري (الهيكل) وكابريوليه (سيارة بسقف يمكن فتحه).​


تطور السيارات في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية​

أنتج هنري فورد أول سيارة في أمريكا سنة 1892م، ثم أسس فورد سنة 1903م مصانعه في مدينة ديترويت ، واستطاع فورد أن يضع الأسس الأولية لإنتاج نمطي واقتصادي بإدخاله أسلوب خطوط التجميع المستمر في مصانعه. فالطراز T من سياراته ، ظل ينتج بين (1907 – 1927)، ووصل إنتاجه اليومي في عام 1925م إلى 9000 سيارة وبلغ الإنتاج الإجمالي لهذا الطراز 15 مليون سيارة، وكان سعر السيارة في عام 1926م يبلغ 260 دولاراً.​ 

تطور السيارات في الدول الأخرى



تمكنت دول عدة من إنشاء صناعات للسيارات بها وبدأ بعضها بذلك عند نهاية القرن الماضي، إلا أن إسهامها في تطوير صناعة السيارات لم يكن ملحوظاً ومن هذه الدول إنكلترا ، إيطاليا ، و اليابان ، التي تعد اليوم من أهم الدول المنتجة.​





​


----------



## الملك محمديوس (8 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (10 مارس 2011)

الف شكر لك اخي الفاضل


----------

